# Auflösung 720x576 4:3 Problem



## berternie (22. November 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei AVI-Video Dateien (H.264) jeweils mit der Auflösung 720x576.
Wenn ich die Videos abspielen will ( z.B. mit VLC-Player) wird das eine Video korrekt im 16:9 Format abgespielt, wärend dass andere fäschlicherweise im 4:3 automatisch abgespielt wird. Mein Ziel ist es, beide Videos über VirtualDub zusammenzufügen. Das stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar. Doch auch nach dem Zusammenfügen wird dann der erste Teil des neuen Videos im 4:3 Format (wird also langgezogen) und der zweite Teil im 16:9 Format abgespielt.
Ich könnte natürlich das erste Video manuell über "resize" ins 16:9 Format umwandeln. Dabei verringert sich jedoch die Höhe des Videos und ich kann nicht mehr beide Videos zusammenfügen.

Was kann ich tun, dass auch das erste Video im 16:9 Format automatisch abgespielt wird? Wo werden in der Video-Datei solche Informationen gespeichert und kann man sie nachträglich im Virtual-Dub ändern?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

